# Что, где, почём?



## Вера (25 Сен 2006)

Здравствуйте,  я бы хотела поинтересоваться, сколько приблизительно будет стоить курс лечения грыжи. 

У моего мужа грыжа позвонков, в области поясницы. Ему 31 год, грыжа около 3 лет, боль никуда не отдает, ни в ноги, ни в пах, ни в руки и т.д. Как здесь пишут, и боли наступают только в холодное время года. 

Я осмелюсь полагать, что у него не очень сложный случай. Так вот еще раз повторюсь, сколько приблизительно стоит и длится курс лечения?

Спасибо. Вера


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Сен 2006)

Где и в какой клинике вас конкретно  интересует стоимость лечения?
Цены везде разные (я так думаю), не сравнивайте лечение в Москве и Киеве (к примеру).


----------



## Анатолий (25 Сен 2006)

Здравствуйте, Вера.

Проконсультироваться и узнать стоимость одного лечебного сеанса Вы можете, позвонив по телефонам, приведенным на Нашем сайте.
Наши администраторы полностью информируют о ценах и услугах клиники.


----------



## Palych (24 Фев 2014)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Сейчас для этой цели используют имплант Барикад


Не для всех подходит. Очень часто снижение высоты диска не позволяет его установить, Да и цена кусается. По ОМС его точно ставить не будут. Тема обсуждения: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19171/


----------



## Andrey108 (24 Фев 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Да и цена кусается.


Повторные операции после рецидивов, нервы  стоят дороже.



Palych написал(а):


> Не для всех подходит. Очень часто снижение высоты диска не позволяет его установить,


Редко у кого высота диска меньше чем 5 мм.По этому для большинства подходит.


----------



## Palych (24 Фев 2014)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Повторные операции после рецидивов, нервы стоят дороже.


Я считаю, если нормально восстановиться после операции - это главное и этим можно избежать рецидивов. Да, вещь хорошая, но даже в Москве экзотика, а когда дойдет до периферии - неизвестно. И все-таки мало людей смогут выложить 100000 за данный имплант.


----------



## Andrey108 (24 Фев 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Я считаю, если нормально восстановиться после операции - это главное и этим можно избежать рецидивов


Дело не только в востановлении, все индивидуально, тут есть люди у которых рецидив был еще в больнице, сразу после операции, пришлось второй раз резать..А насчет денег, считаю лучше отдолжить, а потом отработать эти деньги, в общем это не такая большая цена за спокойствие на душе..


----------



## Palych (25 Фев 2014)

Вполне возможно и так.


----------



## ant99 (25 Фев 2014)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Дело не только в востановлении, все индивидуально, тут есть люди у которых рецидив был еще в больнице, сразу после операции, пришлось второй раз резать..А насчет денег, считаю лучше отдолжить, а потом отработать эти деньги, в общем это не такая большая цена за спокойствие на душе..


Ну по моему это дело хирурга,а не пациентов определять объем вмешательства,а то с логикой а вдруг где-то что-то можно и коленки поменять оптом и в череп пару железячек)


----------



## Andrey108 (25 Фев 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> После сращивания о грыже в этом месте можно забыть .



Мне один хирург сказал что если хочеш избавиться от грыжи раз и навсегда поставь искуственный диск М6.Правда операция непростая , через брюшную стенку.Надеюсь со временем научатся через боковой доступ , как в штатах ставить.Если правду говорят можно на 3й день выписываться после такой операции.И осложнений всего 5%.


----------



## Palych (25 Фев 2014)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Мне один хирург сказал что если хочеш избавиться от грыжи раз и навсегда поставь искуственный диск М6.


Это тоже вариант, но не везде их делают. Например у нас в Саратове ни одна клиника не занимается этим, хотя операции проводят в 3 медучреждениях. Вот еще стоимость узнать. Наверняка по ОМС не протезируют.
Ну вот в Екатеринбурге - 200000.

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.


----------



## Andrey108 (25 Фев 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Это тоже вариант, но не везде их делают


В Москве у Круглова самый большой опыт их установки по России,  да и цена у него что-то около 200 тыс, так сказал, я с ним общался по телефону.Госпитализация 5 дней,разрез 7см на брюшной стенке.


----------



## Palych (25 Фев 2014)

Хорошая вещь, но дорогая


----------



## Andrey108 (25 Фев 2014)

Palych написал(а):


> Хорошая вещь, но дорогая


Ну да, дорого..Но я тут читал, один форумчанин поставил себе, так через месяц в волейбол уже играл, разве это не стоит того...


----------



## Гарри (7 Мар 2014)

Справка по стоимости операции + 5-7 дней в клинике:
- Израиль (Ассута, Герцлия) - 28-35 тыс.$
- Германия - 25-30 тыс.евро.


----------



## футболист. (8 Мар 2014)

Вот и реклама пошла... в Москве да за 200 тысяч?  нечего сказать...
ИМХО Лучше за 400 в Германии или за 500 в Израиле.


----------



## футболист. (8 Мар 2014)

Я сам из Москвы и знаю не по наслышке о том,чем в мск умеют действительно заниматься так это разводом на деньги! Про АСИКС вообще молчу...Про Бурденко здесь даже ктото писал что рецедивов там полно а дойка отличная,несмотря на то что Бурденко это гос больница..


----------



## Гарри (8 Мар 2014)

футболист. написал(а):


> Вот и реклама пошла... в Москве да за 200 тысяч?  нечего сказать...
> ИМХО Лучше за 400 в Германии или за 500 в Израиле.



Уважаемый футболист!
Где вы такие цены берете?  При озвученной стоимости операции, очередь из желающих растянулась бы на пол-года.
Здесь фактическая стоимость операции у Пекарского. В германии у нейрохирурга аналогичного уровня еще дороже (примерно на 10%). Прошу обратить внимания, что даже без фиксатора ценник по нынешнему курсу почти 900 тыс. руб. И это не считая гостиницы , перелета и т.д.

Здесь


----------



## футболист. (8 Мар 2014)

Уважаемый Гарри! у меня друг делал операцию 2 года назад у немцев,за 450 тысяч.Город и клиннику называть не буду.Но заметьте что ездил сам без медтуризма и делал обычную микродиск.


----------



## Гарри (8 Мар 2014)

В общем и целом все ясно. Как правило в подобных случаях фигурируют (на выбор):
- друг
- родственник
- знакомый
- знакомый знакомого
вариантов масса, кто угодно, но не сам....
А вот я бы хотел, чтобы вы озвучили город и клинику!
Ибо ваши заявления - простое сотрясание воздуха. 
Либо другой вариант:
- ваш друг (знакомый, родственник и т.д) мягко говоря слукавил, занизив стоимость.
Есть правда еще один вариант:
- второстепенная клиника, не имеющая особой специализации.
В израиле тоже таких полно.
Однако в программе речь шла об операции у хирурга уровня Пекарского.


----------



## футболист. (8 Мар 2014)

Я говорю так как мне сказал мой одноклубник фактически и ему нет смысла меня обманывать.Так как деньги платил клуб а не он сам.
П.С.неприятно что Вы уважаемый обвиняете во лжи.смысла мне и выгоды в этом никакой.А просто пишу о том что львиную долю берут фирмы медтуризма!

Хотя в дополнение скажу что 200 тыс за 2 грыжи и эндо метод и не сильно дорого то..если проверенный хирург..


----------



## Дмитрий83 (8 Мар 2014)

капитан крюк написал(а):


> это ты зря.мне сейчас не до рекламы.может в германии и лучше хотя меня и в москве всё устроило,а самое главное это моё самочувствие,вот только в германии такая операция стоит 900 а в москве всего 5-10хирургов которые действительно умеют делать такие операции могу посоветовать асекс в бурденко но я выбрал другую  и не пожалел,по крайней мере пока
> 
> больше не буду озвучивать в открытой форме имена и названия клиник,только в личку


Мне в Германии насчитали 11000 за лечение, а операция сказали еще дешевле.
А сколько реально стоит операция у Пекарского?)


----------



## футболист. (8 Мар 2014)

Дмитрий83 написал(а):


> Мне в Германии насчитали 11000 за лечение, а операция сказали еще дешевле.
> А сколько реально стоит операция у Пекарского?)


 Ну а вот например Гарри не верит в такие цены.Ему в Германии предъявили 900 тысяч рубликов.


----------



## Дмитрий83 (8 Мар 2014)

капитан крюк написал(а):


> поддержу Гарри,цена варьируется от17000 до 23000 у.е правда не при курсе 50р за евро я интересовался полтора месяца назад


Где именно такие цены?


----------



## Дмитрий83 (8 Мар 2014)

капитан крюк написал(а):


> а 11000евро это 600 т р и наверно без перелёта и проживания а если подсчитать там ещё соточка прилипнет


Это без перелета, но с нахождением в стационаре, трансфером и переводчиком


----------



## Дмитрий83 (8 Мар 2014)

Киньте пару ссылок


----------



## Дмитрий83 (8 Мар 2014)

капитан крюк написал(а):


> *****тут 14000 сэкономишь!!!!!
> и это реклама ни кем не проверенна,просто рекламма из инета,а вот когда захочешь действительно качественную клинику то цены поползут вверх!!!этого хватит? или ты до сих пор думаешь что я тут шутки шутить зарегился????


Если не ошибаюсь, то это все посредники. У которых очень много менеджеров, которых нужно кормить. Отсюда и цены на 30-50% дороже. Нужно общаться с клиникой напрямую. Сайты клиник будут с доменом. de


----------



## Дмитрий83 (9 Мар 2014)

Модератор запрещает давать ссылки. Я общался с клиникой Егервинкель по электронной почте на немецком. Без посредников. Цены они мне озвучили какие я писал ранее. Может там и шарлотаны без мед образования, я не знаю..


----------



## La murr (9 Мар 2014)

*Дмитрий83*, воспользуйтесь возможностью личной переписки - Вы можете подключить к разговору всех, кого пожелаете. Возможности не ограничены.


----------



## Гарри (9 Мар 2014)

Новая тема? Стоимость операций? Нужная вещь.
Только объективно...


----------



## футболист. (9 Мар 2014)

Об чем и речь!


----------



## Palych (9 Мар 2014)

капитан крюк написал(а):


> но и 11000евро это аж 550000к стоит это того?когда и у нас есть сильные спецы за меньшие деньги!!надо просто поискать!!а на разницу реабилитироваться и слетать отдохнуть


Вообще не понимаю ездить лечиться в Израиль или Германию. У нас в Саратове кроме государственных есть и не плохая частная клиника, в которой операции проводит к примеру зав кафедрой нейрохирургии медицинского университета, доктор медицинских наук и практикующие врачи из Института травматологии, где меня оперировали. Если хочется за деньги - пожалуйста. И импланты установят какие хочешь и как хочешь. Думаю, что будет гораздо дешевле, но по качеству и по отношению не хуже. Если кому надо, пишите в личку, дам ссылку.


----------



## футболист. (22 Мар 2014)

Говорят сейчас Корея опередила Израиль в нейрохирургии а может и вообще медицину в общем.Почем там мдэ?


----------



## Тогжан (22 Мар 2014)

Кажется около 15 тыс . Долл . Это без пребывания в палате после опер .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2014)

Смотря в какой клинике, но от 10 до 15.


----------



## футболист. (23 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Смотря в какой клинике, но от 10 до 15.


Как то не дорого.Это Вы про Корею?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2014)

Про Корею.
Кстати там и визы отменили.
А билет, туда и обратно, около 1000 $


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> был отличный доктор...но уехал он в Москву.


Плохо кормили вы его... Я по распределению в деревеньку попал в 82, фельдшером. Так меня там с соизволения местного батюшки так кормили, что и уезжать не хотелось... Правда, пришлось, в армию...


----------



## Николай51 (28 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Плохо кормили вы его... Я по распределению в деревеньку попал в 82, фельдшером. Так меня там с соизволения местного батюшки так кормили, что и уезжать не хотелось... Правда пришлось, в армию...


Ну у нас не деревенька а город.) Зарабатывал я думаю он не мало, но как говорится нет предела совершенству, Москва совсем другие цифры.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Ну у нас не деревенька а город.) Зарабатывал я думаю он не мало,но как говорится нет предела совершенству,Москва совсем другие цифры.)


А конкретнее
Что у вас, ...не мало....


----------



## Николай51 (28 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А конкретнее
> Что у вас, ...не мало....


1500 рублей 30 минут это ещё по временам 2010 года, но эффект был реальный. Знаю уже троих людей которых он реально поставил на ноги за 3 сеанса, как такое может быть сам не понимаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2014)

У меня Москва. 1500 р за час.
У вас лучше!
Но я немного про другое, сколько у вас считается хорошая зарплата.


----------



## Николай51 (30 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня Москва. 1500 р за час.
> У вас лучше!
> Но я немного про другое, сколько у вас считается хорошая зарплата.


Всё зависит где работать. Военные, полиция офицеры зарабатывают минимум 100000 р. в месяц... а врачи не больше 30-50 тыс.р. полярки и северный коэффициент. А так средняя з.п. 30т.р.  плюс квартплаты от 5т.р. - это минимум и выше. Здесь ловить нечего в финансовом плане, вот и валят кто в Москву, кто в Спб, а кто и за бугор.

Но я хотел узнать разве реально человека за три сеанса на ноги поставить? Мой сосед лечился у Хомяка, так он не ходил практически, были большие грыжи, вот 10 лет назад к нему попал и с тех пор про боль в спине забыл, работает строителем, таскает мешки по 50 кг.и всё ни по чём.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2014)

Нельзя оценивать результат по разу, по два.
Можно и за раз-два вылечить, что кстати чаще, чем за 10.
Тут важен процент.
Хороших специалистов много.
100% нет.
Так сколько у вас получает водитель такси?


----------



## Николай51 (30 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нельзя оценивать результат по разу, по два.
> Можно и за раз-два вылечить, что кстати чаще, чем за 10.
> Тут важен процент.
> Хороших специалистов много.
> ...


Таксисты в месяц тысяч 50 зарабатывают, город маленький и расстояния небольшие, есть конечно и уникумы, которые и по 70 зарабатывают, но это редкость.)


----------



## Николай51 (30 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня Москва. 1500 р за час.


Кстати я ходил к женщине она не мануальщица, физиотерапевт на пенсии у неё 1000 р. час, полтора месяца ходил, помогло но не до конца, т.к. она вышла из строя из-за болезни. А так знакомый был у мануала, он с него за 30 минут брал по 2000 р. причём он ему не смог помочь, рука у него как была скрюченной, так и осталась. У нас нет толковых мануальщиков на данный момент, во всяком случае я не слышал. Зато шарлатанов хватает.)

В нашей поликлинике вообще есть уролог молодой специалист, так он ещё и травматолог, работает в нескольких медучреждениях, говорят бестолковый врач, точнее рвач, любит, когда ручку золотят))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2014)

Принято.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> он с него за 30 минут брал по 2000 р.


Понятно, почему северяне к нам, на юг рвутся. И отдохнуть, и по дешевке полечиться...


----------



## Николай51 (5 Апр 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Понятно, почему северяне к нам, на юг рвутся. И отдохнуть, и по дешевке полечиться...


На юге и дешевле и климат распологает. У нас высокие цены. Моя мать платит за комунальные услуги трёхкомнатной квартиры в общей сложности 10тыс.руб. это так средняя цена.


----------



## Анна Струневская (1 Сен 2014)

Только прилетели из Израиля. Делали стабилизирующую операцию на позвоночнике. Перелет+проживание+операция, анализы, стационар обошлись около 1млн руб, даже чуть больше. А по началу озвучивали сумму поменьше. На деле выходит дороже, тк есть не предвиденные затраты. Например, сутки в реанимации стоят 1800$. МРТ в районе 1000$ одного отдела позвоночника.И там очень дорогое проживание и продукты. Так и проблему не решили. Боль после операции сохранилась. Многие хвалят израильскую медицину и возможно она и правда хорошая, но нейрохирургия меня не особо впечатлила. Хотя разница в отношении к пациенту, да и сама система здравоохранения у них намного выше нашей.


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

Vladmir написал(а):


> тех пор пока не будут прочищены энергетические каналы (о которых западная медицина вообще не имеет понятия).


 Мне "прочистили" каналы.


Vladmir написал(а):


> Мышечные спазмы возникают из-за проникновения в организм человека


 Вот-вот! У меня и заболело после проникновения в мой организм человека "прочищающего" каналы и "открывающего" чакры, а попутно "устраняющего" смещение позвонков, ставя их "на место".Лечусь теперь после "лечения".


----------



## Vladmir (11 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Мне "прочистили" каналы.
> Вот-вот! У меня и заболело после проникновения в мой организм человека "прочищающего" каналы и "открывающего" чакры, а попутно "устраняющего" смещение позвонков, ставя их "на место".Лечусь теперь после "лечения".



А вы хотели получить иного результата доверившись "слесарю из соседнего ЖЭКа"


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

Vladmir написал(а):


> вы хотели получить иного результата доверившись "слесарю из соседнего ЖЭКа


 Врачу с "уникальными" способностями.


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

Добрый день всем участникам форума. У меня вопрос личного характера))) ответ жду в личке, если кто ответит))) предстоит операция по удалению грыжи, обычная дискектомия. Операция бесплатная. Но вот хирург как бы))) озвучил сумму благодарности не хилую( как мне показалось) да! Он зав отделением. Да! Он имеею кучу регалии! Но....... Вообщем вопрос в этом и состоит! Кто скока давал за " бесплатную" операцию))))


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2017)

mamont1 написал(а):


> Кто скока давал за " бесплатную" операцию))))


И не требовали, и не взяли ни-че-го!
В знак благодарности медсёстрам на посту оставила коробку конфет и банку хорошего кофе.


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> И не требовали, и не взяли ни-че-го!
> В знак благодарности медсёстрам на посту оставила коробку конфет и банку хорошего кофе.


Вот!!! Медицина такая и должна быть. Пациент должен сам решать как и кого отблагодарить!!!! А у нас чет офигели)))) я не говорю конечно что ни чего не давать, но есть разумные пределы.


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

mamont1 написал(а):


> Пациент должен сам решать как и кого отблагодарить!!!! А у нас чет офигели))))


 Причем, после сделанной работы, а не до....


----------



## Дмитрийbok (11 Апр 2017)

mamont1 написал(а):


> Кто скока давал за " бесплатную" операцию))))


А в чем смысл? Бесплатная операция по квоте или как? Если это просто за то чтобы её сделали в не очереди то какая разница в сумме между благодарностью и платной операцией? Можно в лс!


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> А в чем смысл? Бесплатная операция по квоте или как? Если это просто за то чтобы её сделали в не очереди то какая разница в сумме между благодарностью и платной операцией? Можно в лс!


Не понял вопроса.


----------



## Пельмень (11 Апр 2017)

Беспла


mamont1 написал(а):


> Добрый день всем участникам форума. У меня вопрос личного характера))) ответ жду в личке, если кто ответит))) предстоит операция по удалению грыжи, обычная дискектомия. Операция бесплатная. Но вот хирург как бы))) озвучил сумму благодарности не хилую( как мне показалось) да! Он зав отделением. Да! Он имеею кучу регалии! Но....... Вообщем вопрос в этом и состоит! Кто скока давал за " бесплатную" операцию))))


Делала бесплатно. Намека на благодарность не было . Подарила доку бутыль коньяка и конфеты( сама не участвовала, муж подбирал), медсестрам торт и несколько коробок конфет, самым приятным девочкам по коробке. Более того, когда муж предложил денег в благодарность сестре, которая со мной всю ночь возилась ( были проблемы), так она его так прочитала, что он шокированный просто пришел.


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

Я вот вас читаю и в шоке. Я могу озвучить ситуацию если меня не забанят. @La murr,  Это к вам вопрос))))


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2017)

@mamont1, пишите!


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

Ну в общем за операцию бесплатную мне врач озвучил сумму благодарности 50 к. Жена подошла, говорит что мы переживаем и хотим что все было хорошо и хотим врача отблагодарить. А он такой типа обычно я за такую операцию беру в районе 50! Я в шоке. Я и сам хотел врача отблагодарить. Ну 25-30 потолок. Но 50!!! Мне так в платной клинике оценили!!! Где не я бегаю, а вокруг меня!!!


----------



## Пельмень (11 Апр 2017)

@mamont1, я в шоке, честно говоря. Недавно маме делали очень тяжелую операцию, очень-очень, полостную. И я подошла к врачу с деньгами. Мне было достаточно жестко сказано:" у меня все есть!" А он спас маме жизнь! И она в онкологии лежала, и тоже ни намека не звучало. Хотя оба хирурга по 20 раз в день подходили, 3 недели от нее просто не отходили. Ни копейки, ни за лекарства, ни за уход.
Потом моя свекровь говорит:" в нашей больнице деньги дерут  со всех". Не знаю, нас это просто не коснулось.


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

@Пельмень, вот и меня коснулось впервые. Тесть хирург оперируюший сам в шоке. Говорит у них потолок 10!!!


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2017)

@mamont1, отблагодарите врача традиционно - ну, коньяк, ну, конверт с посильной суммой (у нас, как оказалось при других обстоятельствах, это сумма, эквивалентная стоимости бутылки хорошего коньяка).
Зятя оперировали, попросили ещё и пачку писчей бумаги принести...


----------



## Olesya Chaika (11 Апр 2017)

Оперировалась там же где и Ля Мурр. Ни малейшего намека на "благодарность" не было.
 И вообще, какое вознаграждение может быть за бесплатную операцию? То есть, если Вы "поблагодарите" деньгами, то врач постарается получше сделать свою работу? А если не поблагодарите? Не постарается?


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

И потом какая же она бесплатная...оплачивает страховая ...врач получает зарплату, это его работа!


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2017)

@mamont1, всё верно говорят Олеся и Ксения.
Поэтому безо всяких угрызений совести поступайте так, как считаете нужным.


----------



## Elka66 (11 Апр 2017)

Я отдавала за бесплатную операцию пять тысяч и купила на выписку виски нейрохирургу.Спустя два года,делала блокады в нейрохирургическом отделении,женщина готовящая к выписке, сказала что отдала 30 тысяч за бесплатную операцию.Делал ей операцию завотделением,рассказывала ,что ей он сказал,видишь,  какую я тебе операцию сделал сложнейшую и бесплатно.Другая девочка,с которой мы лежали в одной палате,после операции,мучалась,сколько же ей дать.Мать одиночка из деревни,говорила ей, ничего не давай,ты видишь нейрохирурга может в последний раз больше и не встретишься.Чем дело закончилось не знаю.Но завотделением ,меня просто убил свои заявлением


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Делал ей операцию завотделением,рассказывала ,что ей он сказал,видишь, какую я тебе операцию сделал сложнейшую и бесплатно


Это не делает чести врачу, вымогающему деньги...


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

Не далее как вчера,  читала статью где немецкий нейрохирург отвечает на вопросы нашей газете. Кстати, нейрохирург бывший наш соотечественник, оперирует в клинике SRH. Сразу оговорюсь, клиника для обычных людей не для богатеев. Лечение для немцев и многих европейцев покрывается медстраховкой. Интервьюер нагло спрашивает у нейрохирурга: " Сколько тут дают "на лапу", чтобы все было "тип-топ"?
Оказалось, немецкие врачи не понимают, как это можно нелегально получать деньги. Это абсурд. Врач в Германии просто не поймет о чем идет речь. Как можно брать что-то с больного помимо официальных платежей... Репутация превыше всего!!! Любой негативный слух может навредить и вскрывшийся факт- навсегда поставить крест на карьере. Иногда пациенты могут поблагодарить, написать открытку, письмо в газету. Но к этому никто не принуждает!


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

Я делала операцию кесарево сечение по контракту в Москве, за очень приличные деньги . За день до выписки оперирующий хирург ходил за мной по пятам, обнимая меня за плечи тихо приговаривал: "О, как же я хочу поехать в Италию... Как же я скучаю по этой стране....Ну, когда же приедет твой муж, у меня смена заканчивается?" Ни копейки не дала, мы контракт оплатили полностью, он получает за это свои проценты помимо зарплаты. Даже как-то стыдно за наших некоторых врачей...


----------



## АндрейПинчук (11 Апр 2017)

Ну вы даете! Сравнили Германию и бывший СССР. Я промолчу про менталитет. Сравните для начала зарплаты их врачей и наших. Какой смысл им брать при з/п хирурга от 6000 евро? У них и дорожной полиции попробуйте деньги предложить - сядите сразу. А у нас ГАИ... 
 Не знаю уровня з/п у хирурга в России, но у нас в Белоруссии в районе 1000 долларов (у врача уровня кандидата наук). Так у нас берут только в путь! Никто даже не стесняется. Установлены негласные таксы: лечь полечиться в стационар - около 200 долларов, несложная операция - около 500, а позвоночник - от 1000. Сам узнавал. Приходишь на консультацию - от 20 долларов. Знакомая удаляла грыжу бесплатно, так ей операцию делала ординатор 32 лет, а опытный врач только снимок смотрел.


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

АндрейПинчук написал(а):


> Ну вы даете! Сравнили Германию и бывший СССР


Так я привела пример, как у меня выпрашивали "премию" за проделанную работу в нашем роддоме при оплаченном контракте. Все зависит от самого человека и его совести.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (11 Апр 2017)

Менталитет у нас такой... Повара с работы крадут продукты, строители - стройматериалы и т.д.
Это неискоренимо у нас. Было, есть и будет. Сколько не плати зарплату.
 Но я врачу дать не против при  нашей "бесплатной" медицине. С его зарплатой и ответственностью.


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

@АндрейПинчук, все правильно, если есть за что и если есть что дать, просто в благодарность как комплемент за хорошо сделанную работу. Не у всех же есть такие суммы, какие озвучивают.


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Апр 2017)

Если проблемы не серьезные, и не болят конечности, то это и проблемы нет по большому счету возможно. Массаж может помочь, правильно сделанный хорошим специалистом.
Или тенесный мячик. В Спортмастере стоит 69 рублей.
Если бы я знал тогда когда просто спина болела, что надо делать, я бы сейчас так не мучился.


----------



## La murr (11 Апр 2017)

@Александр_100, эта тема, если Вы обратите внимание, называется "Что, где, почём?" - мы говорим здесь о стоимости лечения.
Про мячик - в своей теме, пожалуйста.


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

Оказывается у меня сегодня тесть уже на работе моей кипишь навел. Ходил в профсоюзе бабло выбивать мне на операцию! А профсоюза лет 10 как нет)))))) так пробил про заявление материальной помощи ген директору. Пробивной мужик, но думаю пошлють меня))) я офигел когда мне рассказали люди про это с работы)


----------



## горошек (11 Апр 2017)

Меня операции, за которые врачи не берут денег, удивляют больше, чем те, за которые берут. Не встречала такого, по крайней мере в бесплатных больницах. В нашей дыре, врачи, к которым под нож страшно ложиться, за несчастный аппендицит брали 8 тыс 3 года назад.


----------



## Пельмень (11 Апр 2017)

@горошек, знаете, после операции за маму мы принесли подарок и небольшую сумму, накрыли стол медсестрам и врачам. Но это было добровольно, никто не подходил и денег не просил. Мужа оперировали пару лет назад в институте кардиологии Бакулева то же самое. Сына оперировали - тоже самое. Да, поблагодарили мы, но от души и сумму сами, какую могли. Никто не принуждал.
А чтобы так, прямо на приеме называя сумму... Откуда такие деньги у людей, которые кое-как получают на больничном, если получают... Сейчас же каждый работодатель здоровеньких сотрудников желают...


----------



## mamont1 (11 Апр 2017)

Про сотрудников в точку. В прошлом году генеральный взял список всех работников, кто сколько дней за год был на больничном. А потом тыкал всех нас носом в эти списки))))


----------



## горошек (11 Апр 2017)

*Пельмень, *я вам верю. Но у меня такого опыта не было. Их не интересует, откуда. Удаляла щитовидку, сказали: бригаду надо отблагодарить. Суммы люди озвучивают друг другу в палатах. Да, не вымогают вроде. И отдавала тоже от души. Но где-то и конкретно говорят. Знакомый рак оперировал. Там вообще было - деньги вперёд. А то вдруг летальный исход. Они что задаром работать что ли будут? Без 5-исотки ни медсестра, ни нянечка не подойдёт. А когда потом лёг в нашу больницу на долечивание, то говорит, очень удивлялся, что тут на "вы" называют. В онкоцентре всё было построено на выкачивании денег: пустые операции, разговоры, направленные на запугивание, так, чтоб всё готов был отдать. Рассказывал, как дедок пообещал, что отдаст деньги после операции, а потом признался, что их нет, и тут же его выписали, а бабка на себе домой тащила. Это его опыт. Мой тоже по по большей части печальный. Даже не столько в плане денег, сколько в том вреде, который наносили здоровью те, кто его поправлять должен был. Лежала в проктологии. Правда лет 20 назад. Брали в долларах тогда. Без денег даже разговаривать с тобой не будут. Вся одежда в карманах. Родственник врачу: "Мне бы узнать про больного такого-то". Врач кармашек отодвигает, туда кладут купюру, и тогда: "Пойдёмте, поговорим". Да, хорошие врачи стоят и хорошей благодарности. И не жалко порой, если есть, и от души. Но чаще бывает плата в виде гласной или негласной обязаловки. Хотя, наверное, улучшение в этом плане есть. Может благодаря сайтам, где можно отзывы написать.


----------



## Elka66 (11 Апр 2017)

У нас в провинции,деньги врачи берут,без зазрения совести.У подруги дочку в 12 лет,привезли с перитонитом от аппендицита,так сразу хирург стал деньги вымагать,то за шов косметическийона же типа девочка,то за наркоз,она же все таки ребенок ,та далачто было в карманах,утром остальное донесли


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

@Elka66, кошмар же...мало того, что волнение за жизнь близкого, еще и нервы трепать себе... сколько надо дать... хватит ли денег..., а не мало ли дала... Тогда уж лучше в платную или официальный прейскурант цен за мед. услуги., хоть точно будешь знать и не дергаться еще из-за этого. Я себя всегда неловко чувствую в такой ситуации, по мне так лучше официальная оплата, а не в карман. имхо.


----------



## Пельмень (11 Апр 2017)

@горошек, я вообще в шоке от вашего рассказа. Про онкоцентры слышала, это вообще жутчайшие ситуации. У меня ребенок оперировался в институте Сперанского, так я в палате у мамочек спросила, чем они благодарить хотят, так они глаза расширили, говорят:" ты с ума что ли сошла?". Ему 16 лет было, и я у врача спросила, можно ли я буду с ним после операции, так мне жестко ответили:" ты с ним будешь вообще все время" , дали личную кровать- там в принципе всем мамам кровати дают, такой подход. И очередь на МРТ была, я хирургу сказала, что оплачу, а он мне:" вам по омс положено, не выдумывайте". Ортопедическое отделение. И зав. отделением, и лечащий доктор и анестезиолог, я им просто по гроб жизни благодарна за сына буду. И медсестры прекрасные, нянечки, питание- чистота идеальная. Все зависит от зав.отделением и главврача.


----------



## горошек (11 Апр 2017)

*@Пельмень, *да у меня куча шоковых рассказов. Как родовспоможение превратили в родонаврежение, сами прокололи пузырь и безводный период был больше 12 часов, как дважды в родовую водили и заставляли тужиться, когда не надо было. А самый у. шоковый, когда дочке 5 лет было и отвезли в хирургию в районном городе с подозрением на аппендицит, а как оказалось, у неё дискинезия желчного было. ПИТЬ ей не давали. Температура у неё поднялась 39.5, и она уже в отрубе лежала. А у медсестры не чем было сбить даже. Я к дежурному врачу, а он цинично сказал: "А что вы хотите, у нас люди погибают от недостатка лекарств". Это аспирина с анальгином-то! А я в другом городе, ночь, и телефонов не было 23 года назад. А положили меня с ней только потому, что дежурный хирург на тот момент мой одноклассник был. А так что бы с ней к утру без меня стало?.И с внематочной накололи меня уколами с готовым диагнозом и лежала в больнице, пока всё не лопнуло и по кишкам не собирали кровь. И то сама выползла в коридор и на другого врача наткнулась. А вы говорите деньги! Тут помимо денег ничего человеческого порой нет у тех, кто клятву давал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2017)

Бардак. Стыдно.


----------



## Пельмень (11 Апр 2017)

@горошек, просто ужас...


----------



## горошек (13 Фев 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да, врачи взяток боятся сейчас. Я делаю так: покупаю шоколадку, кладу на неё денежку, заворачиваю в полиэтиленовый пакет, и кладу на стол. Так врач и деньги в руки не берёт, и по факту видит только шоколадку. Но тут и вы рискуете, т к тоже в ответе за дачу взятки. Но мы опять засоряем чужую тему


----------



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (13 Фев 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да, врачи взяток боятся сейчас. Я делаю так: покупаю шоколадку, кладу на неё денежку, заворачиваю в полиэтиленовый пакет, и кладу на стол. Так врач и деньги в руки не берёт, и по факту видит только шоколадку. Но тут и вы рискуете, т к тоже в ответе за дачу взятки. Но мы опять засоряем чужую тему


А мне интересно стало. Врачам платят маленькую зарплату? Поэтому неплохо было бы вкусняшку к чаю занести? Или презент идёт из страха возможного легкомысленного отношения к твоей болезни?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Фев 2019)

Горбун из Нотр Дама написал(а):


> А мне интересно стало. Врачам платят маленькую зарплату? Поэтому неплохо было бы вкусняшку к чаю занести? Или презент идёт из страха возможного легкомысленного отношения к твоей болезни?


От благодарности и да, чтобы отношение было другим! Особенно, когда речь касается важных манипуляций, да и я бы не сказала,что зарплата  у них адекватна их труду ,если этот врач, конечно, не частник


----------

